# Affinity Photo vs Photoshop



## PyroMicha (20. Mai 2017)

Passt das hier rein? Hm... egal... mach ich einfach mal.

Ich suche ein alternatives Programm für Adobe Photoshop.
Dabei bin ich, immer wieder, über Affinity Photo und Affinity Designer gestolpert.
Wobei es hier eher um das "Photo" geht.
Ursprünglich gab es die beiden "Apps" nur für Mac.
Seit einiger Zeit aber auch für Windows.

Diverse Testseiten bejubeln das Programm wegen der Ähnlichkeit zu Adobe Photoshop, 
der Leistung und dem recht günstigen Preis.
Das 25 Jahre Erfahrung nicht "weg zu diskutieren" sind, ist aber auch klar 

Hat irgendwer von Euch damit schon mal gearbeitet bzw Erfahrungen gemacht?


----------



## mitch (20. Mai 2017)

PyroMicha schrieb:


> recht günstigen Preis.


das wäre noch günstiger: https://www.gimp.org/ 

oder brauchst du ein gutes Programm um die RAW Daten zu bearbeiten
ich verwende das da: http://www.dxo.com/de - kostet aber wieder was


----------



## PyroMicha (20. Mai 2017)

Huhu mitch.

ich arbeite sehr viel mit RAW und bastel auch viel an den Bildern rum wie zum Bsp. Freistellen und Hintergrund verändern.
Es kann auch schon mal vorkommen das ich mit Hilfe von Greenscreens jemanden auf den Mars setze 

Der Leistungsumfang sollte Photoshop schon sehr nahe kommen. Da Adobe aber nur noch Lizenzen vergibt und es
keine Vollversionen zum Kaufen gibt (zumindest nicht die neueren) bin ich auf der Suche nach was anderem um den 
Geizhälsen mal zu entkommen.
Einzig Adobe Premiere Pro, Audition, After Effects und Encore werde ich wohl behalten


----------



## PyroMicha (20. Mai 2017)

Ich habe mir mal die Testversion gekrallt. Ich glaube ich habe mich in ein neues Programm verliebt


----------



## Kathrinvdm (20. Mai 2017)

Die Affinity-Programme sind aus professioneller Sicht sehr vielversprechend. Ich habe zwar die Foto-Variante noch nicht im Einsatz, da ich mit Photoshop bislang sehr zufrieden bin, aber die Illustrator-Alternative (Affinity Designer) ist ausgesprochen gut zu verwenden, die kann ich aus eigener Erfahrung empfehlen. Ich würde deswegen Affinity Photo eine Chance geben, da ich eine ähnlich hohe Qualität vermute.


----------



## Digicat (20. Mai 2017)

Ich hab mir die Testversion mal herunter geladen und getestet.
Bin damit, wie auch mit PS (CS3) nicht zurecht gekommen.

Ich bleibe bei DxO10 und FixFoto.


----------



## mitch (20. Mai 2017)

Digicat schrieb:


> Ich bleibe bei DxO10


ich auch


----------



## PyroMicha (21. Mai 2017)

Ich habe die Testversion mal ordentlich unter die Lupe genommen. Ich bin angenehm überrascht wie ähnlich es zu PS ist.
Das Programm hat hier und da Dinge die PS besser kann aber genau so ist es auch umgekehrt. Das Programm kann Sachen, 
die PS nicht kann bzw. nicht so gut/genau. Das fiel mit vor allem beim freistellen auf. Wo PS seine liebe Not hat ist das Programm verdammt genau. z.B. Federn von Vögel freistellen.

Habe mir gestern Affinity gegönnt und werde, wenn es soweit ist, mal das eine oder andere Beispiel hier zeigen


----------



## Digicat (21. Mai 2017)

Kannst mal das Beispiel zu Federn freistellen beschreiben. Vielleicht anhand meines Bildes. Kann mir jetzt nix dazu vorstellen.

 


LG
Helmut


----------



## PyroMicha (21. Mai 2017)

Digicat schrieb:


> Kannst mal das Beispiel zu Federn freistellen beschreiben. Vielleicht anhand meines Bildes. Kann mir jetzt nix dazu vorstellen.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 182882



Das war jetzt ein Schnelldurchlauf. Schlecht finde ich es nun nicht 

 

Mein Aktuelles Projekt wird ein Flyer wenn es fertig ist


----------



## Digicat (21. Mai 2017)

Alles klar ...

LG
Helmut


----------



## Joachim (22. Mai 2017)

PS2 bekommt man ja aber eigentlich auch "kostenlos" von Adobe - ich weiß, nicht das neuste - aber für die meisten sicher mehr als Ausreichend.  Ich brauchs z.B. nur noch um meine Druckdaten in PDFs mit den gewünschten Farbschemen zu wandeln, das geht mit CS2 einfach am schnellsten

Und was ich auch gern nutze ist Paint.NET - das aber nicht nackig, sondern voll gestopft mit Plugins, denn erst damit wirds ein richtig geiles Alltagswerkzeug und ist wenn man nichts spenden mag auch kostenlos. )

Aber ich bin nun neugierig geworden ob die beiden Afinity Tools mich verleiten können liebgewonnene Gewohnheiten los zulassen. 

Fragen
- kann Afinity die CS Farbräume nutzen, ich brauch für ne Druckerei z.B. ISO coated Fogra 46?
- kann Afinity komprimierte PNGs erzeugen und wie gut ist deren JPG Komprimierungsalogythmus bez. Artefakte?


----------



## PyroMicha (22. Mai 2017)

Zu Frage 1 kann ich dir folgendes schreiben. Halt das was ich so anwählen kann wenn ich ein Dokument neu erstelle:
Es kann:
Coated FOGRA 27, 28, 29, 39 (ISO 12647-2:2004)

Zu zweites kann ich nur sagen: Weis ich nicht


----------



## PyroMicha (22. Mai 2017)

Hab mal eine __ Schwertlilie aus unserem Garten "misshandelt" 

  
Das habe ich jetzt mit Affinity erstellt. Wusste gerade nix bessere zum zeigen


----------



## PyroMicha (30. Mai 2017)

Affinity Designer nenne ich jetzt auch mein.
Mal gucken wie das so ist


----------



## Joachim (31. Mai 2017)

Moin,

ich hatte beide (Designer und Phtoto) mal angetestet und ehrlich gesagt nach doch recht kurzer Zeit wieder deinstalliert. Grund? Es läuft, bei mir (AMD BE Quadcore, 32GB Ram, Win10, SSDs) nicht wirklich geschmeidig. Irgendwie hab ich auch einen Prozess-Balken vermisst, wodurch man hier und da nicht wusste, ob es noch arbeitet oder doch hängt...

Daher belasse ich es bei der bei mir bewährten Kombi aus Paint.NET (+unzählige Plugins) und Inkskape für den Design und Grafikbereich plus Photoshop2 für ein paar spezielle Aufgaben am Rande, wo die vorgenannten patzen. Dazu noch kleinere Spezialisten wie PhotoZoom, PhotoCollage oder Aquasofts PhotoCalender, womit bei mir dann auch schon so ziemlich jedes Aufgabengebiet gut abgedeckt ist. Kostenpunkt gesamt unter 100 Euro.


----------



## PyroMicha (31. Mai 2017)

Hm. Bei mir läuft ein i7 Hexacore und 64GB Ram. Dazu Nvidia Titan Black im 3er SLI Verbund. SSD hab ich zwar auch, aber das Programm selber ist auf einer "normalen" SATA.
Datenverarbeitung, Laden usw. läuft alles bestens. Aber Photoshop und co. behalte ich trotzdem auch.


----------



## Joachim (1. Juni 2017)

Also wir heizen hier noch mit Holzpellets...   

Ne, ich mach das ja nicht als Tagesgeschäft, aber wenn es unter vergleichbaren Bedingungen - identisches Foto, gleiche bearbeitungsschritte, im PS2 rennt und bei Afinity eher lahmt, dann ist das für mich noch kein Grund meinen Rechner ins Alt-Metal zu geben, zumal Kernkomponenten noch von Uwe stammen (Koi-Uwe)  und seit 2012 zuverlässig ihren Dienst verrichten. 
Wenn die neuen AMD Ryzen, Threadripper (mein letzter Intel war ein 286er mit 16 Mhz   ) mal in bezahlbare Regionen vorstoßen und mein 4-Kerner aufgeben sollte, dann kommt auch was flotteres rein in die Blechkiste. Aber bis dahin hat es zu funktionieren und ich geb das Geld lieber fürn extra großes Eis aus.


----------



## jolantha (1. Juni 2017)

Hallo Ihr Lieben,
könnt Ihr bitte mal die böhmischen Dörfer ( für mich ) verlassen, und mir ein ganz einfaches Bildbearbeitungsprogramm
nennen, wo ich meine Bilder einfach nur ein bißchen schärfer hinkriege, und eventuell auch mal ranzoomen kann .
Bitte was gaaaanz leichtes


----------



## Joachim (1. Juni 2017)

Paint.NET - ist kostenlos und bitte niemals nicht mit dem ollen Paint aus Windows verwechseln.

 

Im Bild siehst du (mit dem hellblauen Icon dahinter) was die Plugins sind, also zusätzlich (sehr einfach) installierte Extras. Und ausgewählt ist hier "zufällig" das "Sharpen+" Plugin, mit dem du ganz einfach per Schieberegler nachschärfen kannst, was auch wirklich sehr gut geht, solange man es nicht übertreibt. Das Plugin kann ich dir gern zusenden (sind eh alle kostenlos zu haben) und Paint.NET findest du hier:
https://www.getpaint.net/

Dort oben rechts auf 
 
klicken, downloaden und installieren. Keine Angst, das ist in Deutsch...

Hier das Sharpen+ Plugin auch gleich im Anhang...
Was du dann nach der Installation von Paint.net einfach nach *C:\Programme\Paint.net\Effects\ *kopierst.
Dann Paint.net neu starten und schon findest du das wie oben im Bild.


----------



## laolamia (1. Juni 2017)

der trecker ist scharf, der fahrer bestimmt auch...aber den seh ich nicht


----------



## PyroMicha (2. Juni 2017)

Was ist den mit Gimp? Ist doch auch kostenlos. Hab ich selber aber keine Erfahrungen mit


----------



## jolantha (2. Juni 2017)

Joachim, vielen Dank 
Fühl Dich mal ganz liebevoll umärmelt , hat geklappt, und umgehen kann ich damit auch


----------



## PyroMicha (2. Juni 2017)

Joachim schrieb:


> Also wir heizen hier noch mit Holzpellets...
> 
> [...]
> Wenn die neuen AMD Ryzen, Threadripper (mein letzter Intel war ein 286er mit 16 Mhz   )  [...]



Wie sind denn die AMD mittlerweile? Ich hatte auch mal einen. Zugegeben, ist schon Jahrzehnte her ,
aber der ist regelmäßig extrem heiß geworden wenn es mal ans arbeiten ging. Seit dem traue ich mich da irgendwie nicht mehr ran.
Aber es hat sich ja bestimmt was getan bei AMD


----------



## mitch (2. Juni 2017)

PyroMicha schrieb:


> Was ist den mit Gimp? Ist doch auch kostenlos



https://www.qwant.com/?q=gimp+vs+photoshop&t=web


----------

